# Remington 700 VTR



## keysbottles (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm looking at a new 700 VTR as a varmint gun. Does anyone have information about the new triangle shaped barrel? Thanks Don.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

i can tell you more than you ever want to know about the rifle, and ill start by saying it was not the best investment ive made.....

it looks sweet, you cant fight the "coolness" of the barrel.....
as far as accuracy, it has a little to be desired. i hand load regularly, and shoot regularly... approaching 5k rounds a year of largebore.
The gun i bought and the one my friend bought, consecutive serial #'s are capible of .688, and .721 respectivly..... they do not produce the expected half moa with good loads.... occasionally, you will get a group that you can cover with a dime, but for the most part they are a 3/4" rifle...
the stocks have something to be desired, they are cheap assed cheap. the cheek rest is too low for a good weld, and the grippy things dont actually help at all. though they are grippy, and fun to poke.
For the money, the Howa 1500's with the axiom stock is a good option, and they are an actual 1/2" rifle.... or at least mine is.
and to be honest, im doing pretty damn well with my spsv..... shooting 223 and keeping groups under .75 "all the time"... with matchkings, cci primers, and imr powders.

feel free to ask other questions....

oh by the way, do you need a gun that will shoot under .75"?
99.99% of people dont.... but i am an avid shooter, and am now able to shoot groups under that, and therefore want a gun that will too.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

also, some will tell you that the triangle barrel adds surface area like fluting.... obviously these people dont understand basic geometry.
the truth is the triangle barrel is multipurpose, 
it looks cool
it cools well, 
and its a new way to shave weight and keep most of the rigidity
did i mention that they knew it looked cool, and would help sell rifles.


----------



## keysbottles (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks imajeep, I'm looking for something to shoot P/dogs with and did I mention I'm not rich but I do like quality stuff. I've read so much about the 700 being the one that sets the standards,,,and your right, the triangle barrel looks cool on the PC monitor. I also live in the sticks and the 700 and Stevens 200 are about the only guns I can handle without driving 150 miles.

You commented on the quality and shape of the stock,, is the stock on the VTR different from other 700 heavy barrels?

Another question,,I have been considering .223 and 22-250,,,I would prefer the 22-250 but have heard they can burn up a barrel if your not careful. I plan to hunt P/dogs and deer locally. Have any suggestions? Thanks

Your talking to an amateur,, what does moa stand for?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

keysbottles said:


> Your talking to an amateur,, what does moa stand for?


An inch group is basically what it means, so sub m oa is under an inch group.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I got one and went in knowing it was a 1moa rifle but i am using it for hunting so it is definatley minute of deer. It is .308. now if i wanted better i would have got a custom made from gap. It is a production rifle and is what i expected. So far i can shoot about 6-7" 5 shot groups at 500yds with 165 grn sst. I have 212 rounds shot since i got it in Jan and is a blast to shoot. Are there better guns? Definatly It is nice handling and fun to shoot and i always have the rem 700 action to work off of. I will say this i am not impressed with the trigger on it though.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

to expand on varmit b gone MOA means minute of angle which 1 MOA is one inch at 100 yards


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

to be honest, the rifle in question would likely be a decent canidate for your application. it seems, and dont take this the wrong way, but by your line of questioning, you arent yet capible of outshooting the rifle.
functionally, yes the rifle is nearly flawless.... looks are cool.... dont let me count that out for you, i realise that being happy with the cool factor of a firearm does mean something..... if you are looking for a woodchuck/prarie dog and coyote rifle... thats a pretty decent option....

the stock as you ask is fairly similar to all 700 stocks, its just made from less than premier plastics, and has a cheek rest that is too low for those of us who expect more from americas premier riflemaker..... im just *****ing.....

you will be fine, dont sweat it....
as far as optics, dont cheap out... at the same time you dont have to spend 600+ to get something good.... most nikon scopes are nice... and any of the bushnell elete series are actually astounding quality for what they are charging for them....


----------



## Vartex (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought the first of the .223 VTR's to come to my area in 11/07. It would not shoot. I tried factory ammo and hand loads and it was erratic in result.

The action screws were correctly torqued, the barrel had been correctly "broken in", and there were no high spots in the barrel channel. The rifle simply would not shoot well enough to keep.


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

The VTR is a hokey piece. Go with an sps varmint in .250 or sps tactical .223 or .308. You cannot go wrong for the price. If a triangle barrel and more rigid whys it coming out now and the porting system is a joke.


----------

